# Vox in 2012 - handwired AC4



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Stumbled across this.... Looks mighty interesting and I bet it sounds great. 

Hot/cool switch
Volume control, Bass and Treble tone controls, and Master Volume
12" combo
Looks great too. I love vox's fawn tolex


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The whole series is nice looking and I bet they do sound good. Here's Vox's page: http://www.voxamps.com/us/handwired/ac4hw1/

They are also doing an AC4TV.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Indeed that AC4 will be on my list for 2011 for sure, I posted the whole new linup here.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

zurn said:


> Indeed that AC4 will be on my list for 2011 for sure, I posted the whole new linup here.


oops my bad! totally missed that thread. I'd like to say the AC4HW will be on my list, but we'll have to wait and see what the price tag is.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

finally us hobby guys can get awesome tone at reasonable volumes. between this and and the marshall offerings, it's shaping up to look pretty good this year already. screw the mayans. their calender didn't even have any good pics on it anyway.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> finally us hobby guys can get awesome tone at reasonable volumes. between this and and the marshall offerings, it's shaping up to look pretty good this year already. screw the mayans. their calender didn't even have any good pics on it anyway.


lol. very true. If I scoop this up, I'll have great low wattage low volume tones. I already have the class 5 and a champ clone on it's way in. these amps are also good enough to mic for those guys who occasionally gig.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Definitely very cool. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bh6fZyh-28&sns=em


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

riffboy76 said:


> Definitely very cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bh6fZyh-28&sns=em


the amp sounds fantastic.... MAP is $799 on that....


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet this will be a really good amp.
I had the AC15HW last year and it was sweet, regret selling!!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Bruiser74 said:


> I bet this will be a really good amp.
> I had the AC15HW last year and it was sweet, regret selling!!


I only sort of regret not getting the AC15HW over the C1. don't think I can give up my AC15 for one of these though. I really enjoy it. the trem and reverb are very nice to have onboard.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I like this trend towards low powered amps with 12" speakers. Have been checking out the Tungsten Mosaic MkII, but will certainly give this one consideration as well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Eeeek. Me like, me want.


----------

